# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  klo jadi member koi-s, dpt majalas 6 edisi,?

## SD4R7O

selamat pagi,. saya mau tanya nih, katanya klo jadi member cukup dengan biaya 210.000 rupiah, dapat kartu keanggotaan yang berlaku 2 tahun serta gratis majalah koi-s selama 6 edisi ya? itu majalah koi-s nya yang diberikan mulai saya join dengan majalah terbaru atau dari majalah edisi pertama? 
thanks...

----------


## William Pantoni

> selamat pagi,. saya mau tanya nih, katanya klo jadi member cukup dengan biaya 210.000 rupiah, dapat kartu keanggotaan yang berlaku 2 tahun serta gratis majalah koi-s selama 6 edisi ya? itu majalah koi-s nya yang diberikan mulai saya join dengan majalah terbaru atau dari majalah edisi pertama? 
> thanks...


Betul om...coba baca dan klik di link ini :
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6647

Mengenai majalah, bisa kita kasih dari edisi 1 atau lain nya terserah permintaan tp selama persediaan masih ada. Tinggal di cantumin di formulir aja.

----------


## SD4R7O

> Originally Posted by SD4R7O
> 
> selamat pagi,. saya mau tanya nih, katanya klo jadi member cukup dengan biaya 210.000 rupiah, dapat kartu keanggotaan yang berlaku 2 tahun serta gratis majalah koi-s selama 6 edisi ya? itu majalah koi-s nya yang diberikan mulai saya join dengan majalah terbaru atau dari majalah edisi pertama? 
> thanks...
> 
> 
> Betul om...coba baca dan klik di link ini :
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6647
> 
> Mengenai majalah, bisa kita kasih dari edisi 1 atau lain nya terserah permintaan tp selama persediaan masih ada. Tinggal di cantumin di formulir aja.


klo join sekarang seharusnya dimulai jadi majalah terbaru gk? coz sy sudah beli yg edisi 1-7.... apakah majalah yang diberikan bsa mulai dari yg ke-8 sampai 6 edisi? 

thanks..

----------


## William Pantoni

Iya...mau mulai dari edisi 8 juga boleh tinggal dicantumin di formulir nya.

----------


## SD4R7O

> Iya...mau mulai dari edisi 8 juga boleh tinggal dicantumin di formulir nya.


baik om,. tinggal di tuliskan di dalam formulirnya mulai edisi brapa ya.. thanks.

----------


## Yaniesbe

Dikirimnya langsung 6 edisi apa dicicil ya... ? Saya baru dapat 2 soalnya....

Terima kasih...

----------


## Rizal61

> Dikirimnya langsung 6 edisi apa dicicil ya... ? Saya baru dapat 2 soalnya....
> 
> Terima kasih...


yaaaaa ampuuuuun... dapet aja cari thread ini wakakaka... hebaaatssss  :Thumb: 

ini yang jawab CaMod kita seperti nya... Om TWW...  :Target:   :Rockon:

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hahaha...Wah..beneran nih Om TWW jd camod...atau Team Redaksi Om Rizal....?

Server koi-s hebat jg....file masih tersimpan rapi...hihihi...

Selamat ya Om Tri...

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

hahahaaaa.. ampun om...

----------


## Koismagazine

> Dikirimnya langsung 6 edisi apa dicicil ya... ? Saya baru dapat 2 soalnya....
> 
> Terima kasih...



Dapat nya tiap edisi om, Om mulai berlangganan bulan Desember 2013, kebetulan untuk edisi Nov-Des 2013 tidak terbit, dan baru akan terbit di Januari, makanya Om baru dapat 2 deh,, tapi tenang om masih ada sisa 4 edisi lagi, dan pastinya akan dikirim tiap terbit.
Terima kasih.

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hehehe.. sudah jelas semua kan....

----------


## Yaniesbe

:Thumb:  :Thumb: Wah... makasih makasih sudah diberi penjelasan... :Thumb:  :Thumb: 

Murah banget 200rb... dapat majalah 6expl, keanggotaan 2 tahun...., plus majalah tiap edisi terbit...

(Pas banget dengan kantong...maksudnya...)

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Itulah hebat nya kois....heheheee, uda dapat ilmu perkoian ya gak....

----------


## hxsutanto

By the way, terbitan terakhir apakah yang sampulnya kumonryu Pak Slamet?

----------


## dTp

wah musti banyak baca" lg nih  :Clap2: 
skalian kalo bisa ngomplitin dari edisi awal

----------

